# Introducing SecurityBSD



## matthewhughes (May 1, 2010)

Hello all, 

My name is Matthew and I am a student of Ethical Hacking in the UK. I've always had an interest in FreeBSD and computer security, so I decided to combine my two interests and have started work on SecurityBSD, a distribution of BSD aimed at security professionals. Myblog postexplains it all pretty well, and if you have any questions, I'm happy to answer them in this blog post. 

I'm looking for volunteers to help make this distro a viable alternative to the penetration testing distributions of Linux such as Backtrack Linux and Weaknet Linux. If you're willing to donate time to the project, please send me a tweet @matthewhughes. 

Finally, I'm going to upload the Virtualbox image later on tonight. It's a really big file, and my internet connection is really shitty, so I wouldn't get your hopes up of seeing it this week. Please, check it out and tell me what you think. I'm eager to listen to feedback and make changes in accordance with the wishes of the community. 

Kindest regards, 
Matthew Hughes


----------



## vermaden (May 12, 2010)

Nice idea, good luck and let us know about available images/updates.


----------



## epoxy (May 13, 2010)

i'm game for giving it some testing


----------



## z662 (May 17, 2010)

I think this is also a great idea, and would like to help in the testing process.  Shoot me a PM to get in touch.


----------



## dennylin93 (May 21, 2010)

Are there any plans to set up a repository like SVN or Git?


----------



## matthewhughes (May 23, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Nice idea, good luck and let us know about available images/updates.



I posted the 0.01 version, but the 0.02 will be released soon, which will be more functional and will contain the securityBSD branding. This will be posted on securitybsd.co.uk and matthewhughes.co.uk


----------



## matthewhughes (May 23, 2010)

epoxy said:
			
		

> i'm game for giving it some testing





			
				z662 said:
			
		

> I think this is also a great idea, and would like to help in the testing process. Shoot me a PM to get in touch.



Sounds good. As I mentioned, a new release will be released soon. Thanks for the enthusiasm, and if you want to help in the dev/testing process, fire me off an e-mail at me -at- matthewhughes -dot- co -dot- uk.


----------



## Raleigh (Aug 11, 2013)

Is this still active?


----------



## sossego (Aug 12, 2013)

Try contacting him.


----------



## throAU (Aug 12, 2013)

His blog has no mention of it anywhere under "code", so I'd hazard a guess:  No.


----------

